# powered cutter flailer



## KevinJenkins (Feb 3, 2018)

I have a Husq. Kohler twin 2500. But when my field is wet or even damp it clogs up quickly even without the box on the back. It won't cut grass more than about 6" high either !
I am thinking of buying a powered flailer cutter. Is the Husq. ok to tow this item ? Can a tow bar attachment be easily machined onto the back of the Husq ? Has anyone already done this ? If so pros and cons ?


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

There’s no reason why you can’t pull a self-powered flail mower behind your lawn tractor, but it sounds like an expensive solution. Does your Husqvarna currently have a hitch or draw bar or anything of the sort?

I’m wondering if we can’t figure out what’s going on with your current set up. Long damp grass is always going to be a problem. 
Are you bagging or side discharging.
Have you sharpened the blades recently?
Are you slowing down through the long patches?
How many acres?


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## KevinJenkins (Feb 3, 2018)

marc_hanna said:


> There’s no reason why you can’t pull a self-powered flail mower behind your lawn tractor, but it sounds like an expensive solution. Does your Husqvarna currently have a hitch or draw bar or anything of the sort?
> 
> I’m wondering if we can’t figure out what’s going on with your current set up. Long damp grass is always going to be a problem.
> Are you bagging or side discharging.
> ...


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

You might benefit from a mulching blade if you’re not discharging. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Have you try mowing about half deck width when wet?


----------



## KevinJenkins (Feb 3, 2018)

How do you do that.....all I can do is to set the Husq. on max. height but that does not prevent clogging...


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I think he means cutting narrower rows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## KevinJenkins (Feb 3, 2018)

marc_hanna said:


> I think he means cutting narrower rows.
> 
> The Husq. cuts as it cuts....not adjustment on how wide or narrow the 'rows' are !


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

It’s not an adjustment, just steer the tractor so you’re cutting narrower swaths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Are you sure the blades aren't on backwards?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Take a look at the Hydro-Gear website and verify the total weight your transmission will handle. Do not want to exceed that with the combined weight of the mower and flail.


----------

